# Looking for layout planning advice



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi everyone. Well, after having a small basement for about 10 years, I'm moving to a different house with a very large basement. I'm currently trying to envision how to divide it up. I have plans for most of the area down there (I can't use it all for railroad) but am trying to avoid using a large section of it in anticipation for future HO layout.

The area I would have to work with is wide open, 16'x22' with the wall continuing along at the long end for a little section where I could probably squeeze in another 4.5' x 12'. I'll try to draw it up on something and post it here. 
Now, I could use it all up and maybe a little more, or I don't necessarily have to use all the room and I'd still be happy. I may even consider doing two separate layouts to do a modern and an older era. For modern I'd be using Railpro wireless and for the the older era I'd probably stick with DCC. 
What type of setup would be good to go with here? I may need to use under the bench work for some storage. I always feel like no room is enough for HO scale radii but I probably underestimate what's possible sometimes. I set up a test oval on a 4x8 and was able to fit 22" radius on each end but not much room to spare. My 2-10-2 navigates that fine. That's probably as long of a loco I'd go with. I mention this because I don't think there's any way I can take a short cut anywhere and use tight radius to buy room. I'd like to follow close to the wall so I wouldn't have to reach far. I can't wrap around the room without going across the doorway and behind the furnace. What do you guys think?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With that amount of space to work with I'd create a U shaped layout with perhaps
the ends of the U wider to accomodate even larger radius than 22". Use a basic
follow the wall route for a single track main line. Provide passing sidings so you
can have trains running clockwise and counter clockwise at the same time. Lots
of room for yards and many industrial spurs. Those measurements would also
make possible variations in track height to add scenic touches.

You could even have one side of the U as your 'modern' era with the older
times on the other arm of the U.

You should also have plenty of room for operations inside the U.

I have a smaller but somewhat similar room size layout and the space under it
is the house 'store room'. Just get all of your wiring done before you start
the stash.

Don


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the advice. I was considering keeping it connected and doing a half and half. I wasn't sure how much room a U would take up. I'll have to investigate it further.

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you're not using all that room for trains, you obviously have your priorities wrong! 

Seriously, now. I wouldn't try to do two layouts and control systems. Do one or the other. If you wish, design your layout so that by replacing some items, you can convert it from older to modern and back again. Mostly, this will involve changing the rolling stock, vehicles and figures, and maybe a few structures (unless you're talking about REALLY older, like pre-WWI). Rural scenes vary much less than urban ones.

I'll second Don's recommendation for a U shape or folded dogbone (one with lobes at the ends). You can probably find room for a center peninsula, if you want even moree space. A room diagram with dimensions, obstructions, and space reserved for other uses would really help.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't seem to have a program that will allow me to draw scale drawings on my laptop. 
The beauty of the dimensions I've given is that it's roughly only 1/4 of the basement so I have that much room easily if I want to use it. Already much more room than I ever anticipated having. This area has nothing in the way. The wall angles to the additional 4.5x12 area I could tack on without encroaching on other stuff much. Basically the loop could start in that area and curve around the corner to the larger space. Alot of possibilities.

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There is a lot of layout planning software out there. My personal preference is Anyrail (www.anyrail.com), but there are other options as well. Even some free ones -- just be warned that those provided by companies that make track are trying to sell THEIR track.

If you balk at paying for one, you might look into SCARM (Simple Computer -Assisted Railway Moder). It's author goes by the screen name of Mixy. He does it as a hobby because there is no room in his life or home for the real thing.

That said, Google Sketchup or any of a number of prgrams will work (use PowerPoint and save it as a pdf file). Dimensionality of the drawing isn't important if the actual measurements are included.


----------

